# Bianchi Pista or Specialized Langster



## aka0019 (12 Nov 2010)

Morning all! 

Firstly I know there is lots of discussion on these two bikes but I wanted to compare them side by side so to speak. I have never rode a fixed bike and have came down to the choice of these two. I think i'll pick it up ok so that part doesn't bother me but would like to know the following...

I commute a 25 mile round trip each day and want to know which would be more comfortable. I have heard that the Bianchi will be more 'twitchy'? 

Are you able to change the wheel round on the Langster to make is single speed or something? Is this possible on the Bianchi? 

Are you able to fit guards with either of them?

At the moment i'm more fond of the Bianchi purely because I prefer the look of it but if i'm going to be using it daily I would like something that is going to be more practical.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Nov 2010)

Personal opinion, neither!

But they will both feel very different. Its going to be a case of riding it. 

Both bikes have decent servicable components. The Langster is an aluminium compact framed road single speed/fixie (unless you are talking about the langster steel?). The Bianchi is a steel framed track bike, you will need to fit a brake to it, it wont have bottle bosses, it wont have braze on's to run cables to the rear etc.

Im not sure if the Bianchi comes with a flip flop hub. Most likely does so you could fit a freewheel to it.


----------



## colinr (13 Nov 2010)

I've never ridden either but looking at the specs the Bianchi does come with a front brake. No mention of a flip-flop hub (the thing that lets you turn the wheel round between fixed / single speed) so it's fixed or bust. Don't know if they have eyelets for guards but something like Crud Roadracers or SKS Raceblades will go on either.

As you've never ridden fixed before, the Langster is geared a bit lower at 42x16 so will be easier going. The Bianchi comes with a manly 48x16, the kind of gearing you don't want to meet uphill with a headwind.

Though I'd just choose the one I liked the look of most and change the sprocket if I didn't like the gear


----------



## woodfordp (14 Nov 2010)

I have an aluminium Langster. Yes it has a flip flop hub, no eyelets for front mudguards and zero clearance at the back, although if you junk or change the rear brake then that won't be a problem.

Does have the ability to take a rack on the rear.

I like the feel of aluminium bikes, and I am very pleased with the bike, but I have only had two weeks! Build quality appears very good and good out of the box components.

Sorry don't know about the Bianchi. I had never ridden a single speed before, enjoying just riding. Planning on riding fixed this week - looking forward to it.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Russell Allen (17 Nov 2010)

You might also want to check out a Kona Paddy Wagon, there is a chap on ebay doing them for £350.00, I got one and its fab, I wouldnt want to have paid the £550.00 full price for it. Good handling, great winter trainer. 

Regards

Russell Allen


----------



## stevevw (17 Nov 2010)

I have a Bianchi. It does have a flip flop wheel but only drilled for a front brake so illegal in the uk to use with a freewheel. I use mine for the summer commute of approx the same distance as yours and it works a treat for that and weekend club rides.
I have changed the rear cog to 18t and the bars too. The track bars are not that comfy, you can not use the tops easily as they slope away too much so full on track position only. I have used bull bars and a normal set of drops are my preferance now with a pair of aero brake levers (front brake only used)
You can fit crudcatchers and as one of the others said no bottle cage braze ons.

I am thinking of selling mine if you are interested? Only because I have an interest in older bikes and want to build up a fixed from the 60's.


----------

